

Children don’t ruin women’s careers – husbands do, Harvard study finds - verganileonardo
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/11/19/children-dont-ruin-womens-careers-husbands-do-harvard-study-finds/

======
mobiuscog
In the same way that wives and children 'ruin' mens careers.

It's called compromise.

If you want to satisfy your own plans ahead of everything else, don't bring
other people into your life.

